# is it my gear or technique?



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey guys

I've been practicing many distance casting techniques all summer, and I have gotten better than when I first started. I'm looking for more distance. 

I have an SL20SH and a penn prevail '12 rated at 4-10 oz. I'm casting a 6oz hurricane with a basic fish finder rig. Currently the best I'm getting in the NE wind on the beach is about 50 yards maybe. I can cast 80 yards consistently in my neighborhood park using the pendulum cast.

I know the SL20SH is capable of much better distance, so I'm starting to think its either my rod or me or both. Even at 6oz the rod only gets to about a half C shape when loading. Its incredibly stiff. 

Anyone?  thanks!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

rod is not the best choice.
is reel magged?
are you using mono or braid?....if mono what lb test?.....heavy mono is a distance killer


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

Reel has centrifugal brakes no mag. I'm using one small brake block

I'm using mono on the conventional @ 17lb test because that's what I will be using during real fishing. In practice I use 50lb power pro braided leader to keep the diameter down. I've only been using braid as main line on my spinners.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Your gear is capable of much more than 80 yards. While a better rod would give you a little more, your best bang for the buck will be from better technique.

A couple of tips;

1- For now, ditch the pendulum. I see too many fishermen that believe the answer to more distance somehow lies in a sinker that moves through a big path. It really isn't. The answer to more distance comes from learning sound casting fundamentals and then practicing them. A swinging sinker makes it more difficult to repeat the same body mechanics over and over. A few years ago I broke and then broke again the USA distance record using an off the ground cast.

2 - Focus on the ground cast. This allows you to practice the same mechanics until you learn how (and when) to hit the rod.

3 - Get your arms extend out and away from your body and keep them there as you execute the cast. Learn to hold off on the hit until your left (assuming right handed caster) is out in front of your face, then punch / pull with more focus on the pull. 

There is more, but this will get you on the right track and (assuming no physical limitations) easily over 100 yards with your gear.

Tommy


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tommy,

Thanks for the tips! I'll go back to the OTG and practice what you said. If I was closer to you I'd get a few lessons!

When I can afford it I'm buying one of your 13' rods no question. Sandbridge is a flat beach after all the beach replenishment but there's bars out there a ways. Too far for me to reach right now. 

I'm still catching stuff in the wash but I can't rest until I hit that bar


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I am not a fan off the pendulum cast for fishing........most of my fishing is done with hatteras cast.
have a few issues with the ground cast for my fishing........it is very tough to do when using a sputnik sinker........and a lot of times I am standing in the water


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

I've never tried the Hatteras yet. Not sure why. I switched from the ground because I was getting more distance with the pendulum by a bit and it just seemed easier. 

Its definitely my technique though so I'm going to relearn it all. Or try my best. Its hard to do on your own though I will admit. I don't know anyone in my area that actually knows what they are doing that I could get lessons from.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There are some good casters up your way.

If you can make it, come on over to the casting tournament next weekend near Elizabeth City. It will be a blast and you'll get to meet some of the best casters around. http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/

Tommy


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

I will try my best to make it that would be awesome. Thanks for the invite!!

I watched your videos on YouTube from 2007, took some notes, went to my park and cracked 110 yards with my first OTG cast the way you do it (I was doing it all wrong all summer). Funny thing is my reel blew up during the cast so I came home to clean the bearings and add more oil this time to try to slow the spool some that way. Who knows how far it would have been...

I'll go back to it in the morning.

Thanks again


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

One key is to focus on accelerating the sinker. Don't hit it full on from the start. Think in slow / out fast, like a sports car through a curve...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I want to clarify a comment I made in an earlier post,

" I see too many fishermen that believe the answer to more distance somehow lies in a sinker that moves through a big path. It really isn't"

The pendulum cast is a VERY POWERFUL cast and is capable of huge distance in the right hands. The point I was trying to make is that a pendulum cast, when performed by a caster without very good technique will not give that caster and advantage over someone throwing a properly executed groundcast. Learn how to properly hit the rod first, before working on a swinging sinker. 

IMHO the full on pendulum cast is best left to those that are proficient and have put in the hours to perfect first the groundcast and then the pendulum. It should not be used as a shortcut to more distance.

Tommy


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

Great advice. Just got back from sandbridge and fishing all day. Didn't catch much but many people commented on how far I could cast. I'm casting 100 yards consistently now with both my spinner with braid and my conventional with mono, in the NE wind (casting into the wind) and 6nBait. I still have more confidence with the spinner as that's what I've been practicing with for months. I know my sl20sh can do much more.

I had no blowups/birdnests at all focusing on the metaphor of the car through the turn, then hitting the gas. There's still a lot of room for improvement esp in the pull/punch and timing on letting go of the spool. My finger is faster than my thumb.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Tommy said:


> I want to clarify a comment I made in an earlier post,
> 
> " I see too many fishermen that believe the answer to more distance somehow lies in a sinker that moves through a big path. It really isn't"
> 
> ...


amen to that!


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been experimenting with my timing of letting off the spool during the cast, and am having some mixed results, likely because I am concentrating more on timing than my form. 

At what position of the cast is the best time to let off the spool for max distance?


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Tommy - can you clarify "One key is to focus on accelerating the sinker. Don't hit it full on from the start. Think in slow / out fast, like a sports car through a curve..." 

Are you suggesting that we thumb the spool initially during the release? My distance has plateaued at about 130yrds at a soccer field near my home. I have a penn mag 525, and a Saltist (magged out just like on Hatteras Jack's homepage) that I interchange on a 13' Breakaway HDX and a 13' TF CPS(6-10oz). I spool the reels with 17' mono, 60-80lb shock leader.

I blow up hella-bird's nests. I've tried adjusting the brakes and cast control on the Saltist, but I have to have it nearly completely tightened down to avoid blowing it up. The Penn I can better control, but anytime I feel like my form was improved, and it seems like the sinker is going faster than normal, it blows up or snaps the line.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Depending on your rod path, an improper release point will give you one of two things;

If you throw an overhand thump type of cast with the rod coming pretty much straight over the top, an early release will cause a "pop up" cast that flies high but not far. A late release will give you a line drive cast, low, usually fast but short. 

If you throw more sidearm then you get a different effect. An early release will cause you to fly right of target and a late release will pull left of target. 

IMHO, the ideal release point happens when the rod is coming around at about 45 degrees (neither sidearm or overhead) AND is launched at the same 45 degree angle relative to the horizon. This is best accomplished by turning your head up and looking at a spot in the sky, NOT in the surf. Pick a cloud or something to aim at in the sky and cast to it.

The actual release (thumb off of spool) is not something I consciously think about. Somehow your body/hand/mind coordination takes over and just knows.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jeff,

I'm referring to rod/sinker path from the time you begin the powerstroke until you finish with the final punch/pull. The payload needs to be accelerated through an arc. The bigger the arc with the fastest finish will provide the longest cast. 

If you try to muscle the cast early (I was the poster boy for early hits when I was learning) a couple of bad things happen;

The arc gets cut short as the rod (and sinker) gets pulled overhead instead of staying outside in a bigger, longer path. This is also the point where you cannot hold the spool with your thumb and it slips, resulting in an instant crackoff and quite likely a burnt white thumb..... ouch


If a reel is properly tuned and the cast is accelerated (in slow - out fast) then you should not need to touch the spool at all during flight until splashdown. If you have to thumb the spool during flight then you need more braking. Either more mags, thicker bearing oil, lower line level or tighter endcap adjustment (not recommended on ultracast style reels).


More braking and / or technique improvement needed if you are consistently birdnesting...

Tommy


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks tommy it does help a lot. 

Jef4- I got rid of the fluffing and blowups by cleaning my bearings then dropping them in oil while moving them around to get air out and oil in. My spool was way to fast on the sl20sh for my skill. My distance has not decreased but increased since. I am more confident now in my cast as well.

Although you shouldn't take this as advice, rather with a grain of salt. I really still have no idea what I'm doing lol.

Good luck


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Tommy - 
Thanks for clearing that up. I wouldn't say I'm consistently bird's nesting, just when I try a little bit harder. I guess I still need to experiment with the cast control and mags to find the sweet spot on reel speed.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It's better to have just a little too much magnet than just not quite enough....


----------

